# Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden



## BFG1511 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen im Januar gehe ich für 2 Wochen anch Arjeplog Nordschweden. Gerne würde ich dort auch das ein oder andere mal Eisangeln gehen.

1.
Leider hab ich absolut keine Erfahrung könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben was ich ins beschränkte Reisegepäch mitnehmen soll.

2.
WAs man vor Ort kaufen kann

3.
Wie es mit den Lizenzen aussieht.

4. 
Wie finde ich Hotspots unter dem Eis

Vieln Dank schon mal für Eure Beiträge


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EIS Angeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Hier ein kleiner Tip:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPAfS6meT2M


----------



## BFG1511 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Geiles Video und echt harte Jungs!!:m
Aber so wirklich weiter hat das mich auch nicht gebracht!!
WEiß niemand was ?? Alternativ auch zum Eisabgeln allgemein?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## bennyhill (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*



BFG1511 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen im Januar gehe ich für 2 Wochen anch Arjeplog Nordschweden. Gerne würde ich dort auch das ein oder andere mal Eisangeln gehen.
> 
> 1.
> Leider hab ich absolut keine Erfahrung könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben was ich ins beschränkte Reisegepäch mitnehmen soll.
> ...



Mitnehmen solltest du nur warme übergroße Kleidung (muss nicht Wasserdicht sein) und Stiefel, Damit ist dein Koffer wahrscheinlich schon ziemlich voll.
Dann in den örtlichen Intersport bzw. Anglerladen und dort eine sogenante Pimpelrute (Mini-Eisangel)  und einige lokal bewährte Köder kaufen. Danach  fragen ob oder wo man einen Eisbohrer leien kann. Das Ding kannst Du nur schwer im Koffer mitnehmen.
Lizenz bekommst Du ebenfalls dort. 
Hotspots ? Da kommt wegen der Kürze der Zeit nur Infrage, Dich an den anderen Eisanglern( ist dort Nationalsport) zu orientieren. Auch schon zu deiner Sicherheit, die Seen werden unter den Eisflächen praktisch immer von "Flüssen" durchströmt und und sind dort sehr dünn und Einbruchgefährdet. Die Eisangler haben oft so eine art "Eisspiese" um den Hals hängen, mit denen kann man sich im Notfall rausziehen(oder zumindest versuchen) 
So, das wars auf die Schnelle.
Gruss bennyhill


----------



## Connaught (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*



BFG1511 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen im Januar gehe ich für 2 Wochen anch Arjeplog Nordschweden. Gerne würde ich dort auch das ein oder andere mal Eisangeln gehen.
> 
> 1.
> Leider hab ich absolut keine Erfahrung könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben was ich ins beschränkte Reisegepäch mitnehmen soll.
> ...




*Und hier noch eine Adresse von einem Shop vor Ort:*
http://www.gksfiske.se/


*Und so kann das Ergebnis aussehen: Gestern von mir in norra Dalarna gefangen...*|supergri* was fuer`n Zufall*


----------



## BFG1511 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Servus,
danke für die Hilfe. Klingt schon mal gut danke auch für die Adresse des shops. 

War einer von euch beiden shcon mal in arjeplog?

Was für Köder nehmen die uaf Saibling und Barsch?
NAturköder oder?? @Connaught Wie fischt du auf Saibling? Monatage Köder schnur etc.?

Und wo kann man ein Bohrer leihen?? Die Eispickel gibts auch vor ort oder'?

Ich hoffe das wird was.


----------



## berndheidem (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Hallo !
In der neuen Fisch und Fang ist grad ein schöner Artikel über Eisangeln in Schweden auf Saibling. Als Köder haben die Jungs kleine Gummitwister und Fleischwurst genommen und haben gut gefangen.
MfG Bernd


----------



## Connaught (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

War selbst noch nicht in Arjeplog. Fährst du etwa Job bedingt  dort hin? Autos auf dem Eis testen :q 


 Fuer Saiblinge verwendet man in der Regel sog. "Rödingblänke", eine Art "Löffel". Einfach mal googeln.
 Daran befestigt, mit ca. 10cm Vofach, ein Einzelhaken oder Drilling, der mit Maden bestueckt wird.
 Maden gibt`s im Angelladen. Häufig als Mix mit rot und blau gefärbten.
 Fuer Barsch eignet sich ein Pirk, bzw Mormyschka, ebenfalls mit Maden bestueckt.

 Eigentlich ist mir nicht geläufig, dass Angelläden Eisbohrer vermieten #d

 Wenn dur dir folgendes Video anschaust, bekommst du in etwa einen Eindruck, wie es läuft. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzoLtAJ75dY

 Kurzes Feedback wäre nett, auch fall`s es nichts wurde!

 Cheers


----------



## BFG1511 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Danke für eure Infos!!
Ja genau Job bedingt, Winter Erprobung in Schweden.
Autos testen so kann man es nennen .

Ok ich schau mir das Video gleich mal an vielen Dank.

Würdet ihr empfehlen das ganze Zeug Die köder und so hier in Deutschland zu kaufen oder vor Ort?

@Connaught kommst du aus Schweden?

Ein Feedback werde ich natürlich liefern, auch falls es nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## berndheidem (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Hallo !
Meiner Erfahrung nach solltest Du alles in Deutschland kaufen , da Tackle in Schweden teuerer ist als hier.
MfG Bernd


----------



## bennyhill (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*



berndheidem schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Meiner Erfahrung nach solltest Du alles in Deutschland kaufen , da Tackle in Schweden teuerer ist als hier.
> MfG Bernd


*Und den Eisbohrer als Handgepäck aufgeben...*


----------



## BFG1511 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Ja ich kauf es jetzt auch alles in Deutschland.
Dann hab ich vor Ort mehr zeit zum fischen 

1.
Den Risbohrer bekomm ich schon irgendwie ins gepäck viele sind einklappbar.
KAnn da jeamnd einen guten preiswerten empfehlen?

2.
Kann jemand ne eisangel empfehlen? Denke die Modelle mit den Centerpins sind nicht so oder?

3.
Hat jemand ein guten shop für köder?


----------



## Connaught (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*



BFG1511 schrieb:


> Ja ich kauf es jetzt auch alles in Deutschland.



Mein Tip: Kauf die Pimpelrute inkl. Köder in Schweden. Viele Dinge bekommst du in DE ueberhaupt nicht. Fuer umgerechnet 15 € bekommst du ein brauchbares Set. Was nuetzt es in Deutschland irgendwas zu kaufen, das letztendlich nicht optimal funktioniert?! Glaub mir, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## bennyhill (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*



Connaught schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Kauf die Pimpelrute inkl. Köder in Schweden. Viele Dinge bekommst du in DE ueberhaupt nicht. Fuer umgerechnet 15 € bekommst du ein brauchbares Set. Was nuetzt es in Deutschland irgendwas zu kaufen, das letztendlich nicht optimal funktioniert?! Glaub mir, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.


*Lass Ihn, hat eh keinen Sinn...*


----------



## BFG1511 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*



bennyhill schrieb:


> *Lass Ihn, hat eh keinen Sinn...*



WAs hat kein Sinn??#c


Nein ich kauf es in Deutschland da ich nur sonntags frei hab. und der Angelladen in Arjeplog im Winter zu hat, da der besitzer in Thailand wohnt...
Die wenige Zeit die ich hab, will ich natürlich gleich am Wasser verbringen#6

@*Connaught aus den Videos schließe ich dass man voll oft im relativ seichten Gewässer angelt 2-3m?
Sind die Fische in diesen Zonen aktiver?

und wie seiht es eigentlich bei dunkelheit aus? hab gedacht an diese bleche mit einzelhaken oder Drilling zusätzlich leuchtende Kunstmaden zu probieren. glaubt ihr da geht waS?

Schöne Weihnachtsgrüße schon mal
*


----------



## AlexAstloch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*



Connaught schrieb:


> *Und hier noch eine Adresse von einem Shop vor Ort:*
> http://www.gksfiske.se/
> 
> 
> *Und so kann das Ergebnis aussehen: Gestern von mir in norra Dalarna gefangen...*|supergri* was fuer`n Zufall*



Da ich ein absoluter Salmoniden-Fan bin, würde ich gerne mal an einen See an dem es einen ordentlichen Saiblingsbestand gibt...

Hast du bzw. hat jemand einen tollen Tipp für Schweden?

Besten Dank und schon jetzt einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## BFG1511 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Also ich hab den Betreiber der Lizenz Seite angeschrieben, leider verkaufen diese für Arjeplog und Umgebung keine Scheine

Wo könnte man die sosnt bekommen??

Grüße
BFG


----------



## angler1996 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

wie wäre es mit dem Touristbüro, die könnten so was wissen
http://www.arjeplog.se/uppleva-och-gora/turistbyra.html


----------



## Tuempelteddy (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Hier solltest du wg. der Berechtigung was finden!

Auch ganz interessant!

Beides dank dem Link von Angler1996 gefunden!#6


----------



## BFG1511 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eisangeln in Arjeplog Schweden*

Servus zusammen. Ich war heute zum zweiten Mal in Arjeplog Eis angeln. Beim ersten mal ging gar nichts. das war Anang Januar an einem Sonntag nachmittag, es war jedoch schon dunkel. Vielleicht lag das Problem darin#c Wie sind eure Erfahrungen da macht es etwas aus ?

Heute bin ich zum zweiten Mal zum Fischen gegangen und Es gab einen 35cm Barsch. Sehr schönes Tier. Einen weiteren habe ich zuvor ich direkt am Loch verloren. War ca. die gleiche Größe. Insgesamt bin ich jedoch sehr zufrieden, da ich Eisangel Neuling bin. Zum Tackle muss ich sagen, dass ich froh war alles in DE gekauft zu haben. Hier vor Ort hat der Fishershop über den Winter zu, da der Besitzer die kalte Jahreszeit in Thailand überbrückt. Die Preise im Supermarkt waren ziemlich "touristisch"und die Auswahl sehr eingeschränkt. Bohrer hab ich nirgendswo gefunden.

Alles in allem war es ein schönes Erlebnis was ich sicher wiederholen werde wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet. 

Gruß BFG


----------

